# West Chicagoland - FS: Boss TGS 600 spreader



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm selling a 2 year old boss TGS 600 spreader. Everything works on it 100%. Washed out after every storm and fluid filmed each spring. It has the low flow auger currently installed on it, but I have the stock auger for it as well. Comes with straps and a vibrator kit installed on it. Comes with variable speed salt controller and all the wiring.

Asking $1,200.

PM if interested.

Located in the western chicago suburbs.


----------

